# Amazon Milk Frog



## Mime454 (Mar 19, 2013)

Give it to me now!


----------



## azn567 (Mar 19, 2013)

I should be getting in a bunch of these in the next 2 months


----------



## Plex (Mar 19, 2013)

These are adorable!!!


----------



## Tony C (Mar 19, 2013)

They are fun, I had a small group a couple years back.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 19, 2013)

hehe how cute


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 19, 2013)

Females can get so big they will eat the males. This species is a really big pain, they are always ready for a meal. You can get froglets for about $25 now.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 19, 2013)

im learning that frogs are pretty awesome. i love all the colors


----------



## Tony C (Mar 19, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Females can get so big they will eat the males. This species is a really big pain, they are always ready for a meal.


That sounds more like these guys...


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 19, 2013)

it looks pissed off in the first picture


----------



## Tony C (Mar 19, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> it looks pissed off in the first picture


They look like it, but Megophrys are big babies. Not like a Ceratophrys which will do its best to eat some fingers.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 19, 2013)

Tony C said:


> They look like it, but Megophrys are big babies. Not like a Ceratophrys which will do its best to eat some fingers.


i didnt know that frogs were so vicious. i know that they will eat each other if their size allows it, but fingers?! wow


----------



## Tony C (Mar 19, 2013)

D_Hemptress said:


> i didnt know that frogs were so vicious. i know that they will eat each other if their size allows it, but fingers?! wow


Not mine, but here is an example:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Mar 19, 2013)

Love milk frogs! Saw one at the reptile expo, but i got a clown tree frog instead :/ Looking at it now i shouldve got this one too!


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 19, 2013)

Tony C said:


> Not mine, but here is an example:


that one doesnt look like it _wants_ to bite, it looks like it is being bothered


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 19, 2013)

This species and others do have a very strong feeding response. They will lung foward and grab anything that moves to eat it.


----------



## D_Hemptress (Mar 19, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> This species and others do have a very strong feeding response. They will lung foward and grab anything that moves to eat it.


that would make me nervous. i would probably fling it across the room if it grabbed hold of my finger


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 19, 2013)

People do just that, you have to expect it, or atleast be experienced enough to know when it happens not to sling her hand back whether a snake, lizard, frog or whater, it will do more damage as well as risk injury to the critter.


----------



## mantid_mike (Mar 22, 2013)

Tony C said:


> Not mine, but here is an example:


Lol! I'd get this frog just to get this reaction from it.


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> This species and others do have a very strong feeding response. They will lung foward and grab anything that moves to eat it.


Not unlike many species of anurans.


----------



## BugLover (Mar 22, 2013)

I love the blue mouth on the Milk Frog! :wub:


----------



## patrickfraser (Mar 22, 2013)

Is it just me, or does this thing look stoned? :lol:


----------



## agent A (Mar 22, 2013)

patrickfraser said:


> Is it just me, or does this thing look stoned? :lol: [img=[URL="http://i.imgur.com/SX1Fm3J.jpg%5D%5B/quote%5D"]http://i.imgur.com/SX1Fm3J.jpg][/URL]


It looks like it wants to do dirty things


----------



## lancaster1313 (Mar 22, 2013)

agent A said:


> It looks like it wants to do dirty things


I think he just has the munchees. "Feed me, please?" :innocent:


----------



## agent A (Mar 22, 2013)

likebugs said:


> I think he just has the munchees. :innocent:


I agree


----------



## Sticky (Oct 8, 2013)

I give this a thumbs up! The milk frog is lovely!


----------

